
OpenAI Invites for It’s Scholars Program, It Will Pay $10K per Month - yadavrohit
https://twitter.com/AnalyticsDrift/status/1289183936162144257
======
34679
Am I the only one who reads "aimed at bringing diversity" as "white males need
not apply"?

~~~
rvz
Correct.

Their definition of programs that are 'Inclusive' or have any 'Diversity'
means: Everyone, but excluding cis straight white males. Even if they are from
a poor or working class background, they still get excluded. Not very
"inclusive".

Sounds like George Boole, Micheal Faraday and Nikola Tesla would never be
admitted to this program had they have been alive today.

